# MIDI Keyboards that I use in bed and not eh



## spenserjackson (Jul 6, 2021)

What are some good midi controllers that I could be able to use in bed and when I’m traveling on the go. I love my Studiologic SL88 in all but sometimes I just want to compose my music in a relaxed position like in bed instead of sitting a desk for 4 hours a day.

Best interest 
Spenser


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jul 6, 2021)

Get a wind controller for the oral fixation...


----------



## veranad (Jul 6, 2021)

Yamaha Reface series: great keybed, light, have speakers, battery operated.

Smaller keys though.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 6, 2021)

I know this will seem goofy at first, but the microKEY keyboards are so lightweight, and they have an astonishingly good velocity curve, it's almost weird. I have the 37 key version but if you want to go big, here's the 61:




The non-Bluetooth version is 50 bucks cheaper. I never use the BT actually, I'm sure there's latency:








Korg microKEY-61 61-key Keyboard Controller


Class-compliant, Bus-powered 61-key USB Keyboard Controller with Mod Wheel, Pitch Wheel, and Damper Pedal Input




www.sweetwater.com






I had an M-Audio CODE61 before I knew how important velocity curves were. I seemed to fight with piano patches and thought it was the libraries... turns out it was the CODE61. One day I plugged in the normally unused microKEY 37 and I couldn't believe how much better NI's Noire sounded! I could play piano parts that literally sounded so much better on a 37-key doojiggy. So I sold the M-Audio and got the SL88 Grand and am bonkers about it, but I so enjoy the 37 for noodling with an iPad, etc. Takes a standard ¼" sustain pedal too. Anyway, for sitting on a bed, maybe try the 49 or 61.

In FACT... watch this cat fly on it... this is sick:


Notice how the piano library responds to the Korg? Yes, he's a great player but if he had a keyboard with a cheesy curve, we'd notice. The keys are smaller but for some reason it isn't an issue, and I have big meatball hands, let me tell you, lol.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 6, 2021)

veranad said:


> Yamaha Reface series: great keybed, light, have speakers, battery operated.
> 
> Smaller keys though.


Haven't seen those before, as an obsessed gearhead, I'll need to take a look.


----------



## mybadmemory (Jul 7, 2021)

Both Yamaha Reface and Korg Microkey have very good keybeds for being mini keys. Much better than the majority of full size keyboards. I actually wish they made these keybeds in full size.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jul 7, 2021)

Over time I had acquired and tried 3 small keyboards for travel, here is what I think about them:






*Korg NanoKey Air: *
Great keybed for the size as mentioned, I hate connecting cables on laptops and carying adapters, so the Bluetooth version is for me, plus connects to iPhone iPad.

This is what I carry when I go back to home country for extended period of time.







*Korg NanoKey2: *

Horrendous keys and velocity response, however extremely light and thin, and the only one that can fit on an airplane tray next to laptop / iPad.

Fulfilling the fulltime role of a keyswitcher in the studio but this one is going with me when I travel long distances and I need something light.


*Roli Seaboard Block: 




*

Love it, fancy, take ages to get used to it and play properly. Expression is what is famous for, but limited use for sample libraries (might be complicated to set up).

Heavy to carry around (at least heavier than the other two).


----------



## Wally Garten (Jul 7, 2021)

I have the Reface Piano, and I have to say -- I don't love the keybed. I just don't find it as sensitive and responsive as my Arturia Keystep. With the Reface I feel like I have to bang on it a bit or risk a missed note. (Maybe there's a sensitivity setting I need to adjust or something.)

But honestly, neither is great for sample libraries. The Refaces (at least the Piano and the CS) don't have a modwheel or pitch bend wheel at all, and the Keystep only has touchstrips, which I think inhibit natural playing. I'm now kinda intrigued by the MicroKeys Paulie posted above as a travel keyboard. Full mod/pitch wheel and sensitive keys, you say...?


----------



## jakub (Jul 29, 2021)

I've personally tried 3 mini keyboards: Arturia Microlab (the same keybed as Keystep AFAIK, just fewer keys), Korg Microkey 49 2 and Yamaha PSS-A50 (the same keybed as Reface AFAIK).

I'm sure it's subjective as many people like Reface's keybed very much, but I liked the PSS-A50 least: the keys seemed very narrow and very unweighted, making it hard for me to play softly with velocity. On the bright side, they were easy to press near the upper egde, which is a common problem with mini keys.

I definitely liked the key action of Microkey best. In terms of key width, I believe they're between PSS-A50 and Microlab, wish they were a bit wider. In terms of key length, they're still mini keys with its limitations regarding playing some chords comfortably. The range of 4 octaves was impressive, at the cost of portability.

I think Microlab's keybed is fun to play in its own way. Regarding playing in your bed, it's the most portable out of the three mentioned keyboards, very light and with rounded corners, but only has 2 octaves. The keys have a good width (still mini keys though with its limitations). One thing I dislike about Microlab are the blinking octave shift LEDs.


----------



## gamma-ut (Jul 30, 2021)

Don't laugh, but a keytar works great for this kind of thing (other than maybe not having enough keys).


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 30, 2021)

For laying down, an Arturia Keystep w/ iPad + IEMs and no Power Cable work great.
I stand and perform, edit, recording, etc. After hours of that KeyStep takes over the workflow.

Must be comforting too as sometimes I wake up hours later well rested.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Jul 30, 2021)

I just put together a system for composing when traveling, or on the couch or outside. I bought a refurbished 2015 Macbook Pro 15" off eBay, a CME 37 key MIDI controller and then built the little 24" wide platform shown below to hold everything. The CME MIDI Keyboard is supper thin so it is easy to access the QWERTY keyboard behind it. It has very small key-travel because it's so thin, but it's velocity sensitive and surprisingly good. It's not meant for practicing your piano playing but for composing it works great. It's USB powered, so no external power cords are required for anything. I bought the non-bluetooth version of the CME controller since you can plug a sustain pedal into it if desired. 

Here's a link with more info: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/XKey37--cme-xkey-37-key-mobile-keyboard-controller-usb


----------



## Markrs (Jul 30, 2021)

I have thought about getting the CME 37 key MIDI controller a few times though the lack of mod and pitch bend wheel (not a fan of buttons that try to replicate them) has also put me off. I believe these also have polyphonic aftertouch.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 30, 2021)

ReelToLogic said:


> I just put together a system for composing when traveling, or on the couch or outside. I bought a refurbished 2015 Macbook Pro 15" off eBay, a CME 37 key MIDI controller and then built the little 24" wide platform shown below to hold everything. The CME MIDI Keyboard is supper thin so it is easy to access the QWERTY keyboard behind it. It has very small key-travel because it's so thin, but it's velocity sensitive and surprisingly good. It's not meant for practicing your piano playing but for composing it works great. It's USB powered, so no external power cords are required for anything. I bought the non-bluetooth version of the CME controller since you can plug a sustain pedal into it if desired.
> 
> Here's a link with more info: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/XKey37--cme-xkey-37-key-mobile-keyboard-controller-usb


I have thought about getting the CME 37 key MIDI controller a few times though the lack of mod and pitch bend wheel (not a fan of buttons that try to replicate them) has also put me off. I believe these also have polyphonic aftertouch.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 30, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> I know this will seem goofy at first, but the microKEY keyboards are so lightweight, and they have an astonishingly good velocity curve, it's almost weird. I have the 37 key version but if you want to go big, here's the 61:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Given how cheap these are I assumed they were not that good but I sounds like they are very much worth considering. I think the 37 key version could work well for me.


----------



## mybadmemory (Jul 30, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Given how cheap these are I assumed they were not that good but I sounds like they are very much worth considering. I think the 37 key version could work well for me.


I’ve had both the CME and the Microkey. There is no comparison. The CME is probably the worst velocity curve I’ve ever played, whereas the Microkey is surprisingly good for being mini keys.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 30, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> I’ve had both the CME and the Microkey. There is no comparison. The CME is probably the worst velocity curve I’ve ever played, whereas the Microkey is surprisingly good for being mini keys.


Thank you, that makes the decision easier 🙂


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 30, 2021)

Happy I’m doing rock & HipHop where there’s no need for dynamics..


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 31, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Given how cheap these are I assumed they were not that good but I sounds like they are very much worth considering. I think the 37 key version could work well for me.


I love it. It's weird how fast you can play runs on the piano that actually sound GOOD. I think this little 37-key gem would do well for legato runs, I need to try that.


----------

